# Clinton, MO looking for players



## d20fool (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm looking for mature, sensible players for my Sunday night campaigns.  If you value roleplaying over rollplaying, enjoy talking in character, participating in story-heavy adventures, and bathe regularly we want you!  

Check out my website at:

www.d20fool.bravehost.com

Thanks for checking us out and see you Sunday!


----------



## d20fool (Jul 11, 2004)

*Eberron!*

Eberron is coming to my gaming table soon!  As are some big ol' miniatures! Still looking for a few good victims, er, players.


----------



## d20fool (Aug 8, 2004)

*Eberron begins on August 15th!*

Eberron gets going on the 15th.  Check out the website for more details

www.d20fool.bravehost.com

See you there!


----------



## d20fool (Sep 5, 2004)

*RPGA starts soon! Eberron underway!*

The Eberron campaign is underway and it's a smashing hit!  Woowee I'm excited! Check out my flaw system for character creation, I'm pretty proud of it.  It's at my site at:

www.d20fool.bravehost.com

I'm going to be running RPGA games within a month (if all goes well),  if you're in Kansas City, Springfield, Columbia, Jefferson City, Warrensburg or Sedalia, you may want to give it a try.  How often do you get to "slip in" a RPGA game on a Sunday night?

Contact me, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## d20fool (Sep 29, 2004)

*Eberron full! Other campaign still has openings*

Howdy!  My Eberron campaign has eight (yes, eight) players!  Yahoo!

My Freeport campaign is winding down, but after that I'm looking either at Greyhawk or Arcana Unearthed. Still openings available!

Check out my page listed below.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Sep 29, 2004)

Glad you could find plenty O'players there d20fool! I relate very much in respects to my never-ending search for SWd20 players, but also have good news that we now have a full group at 5 players! Btw the sight looks great!

-Brett


----------

